# Ferret Collars - good or bad idea?



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Okie I have NO experience in ferret collars, my ferrets get their harnessess on to go for walks but thats about it.

Basicly, one of my ferrets got out (god i paniced was in tears thinking something aweful had happened). luckily a man accross the road found him and phoned the sspca. I've thanked him and he's came round to see the ferrets, he loves them.

Anyway, yeah, I've orded locks for the cages, and plan on getting them micro-chipped, but I've seen collars for them. Are these just for indoor ferrets? Would they harm the ferrets, or would they just simply slip them off and be useless? 

Any thoughts are muchly appriciated


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

are your ferrets micro chipped then you wouldnt have to panic soi much if they escape as can be scanned. my only fear with collars and ferrets is they have a habit of getting in tight spaces and climbing on things id be worried they would get snagged up .you would have to use a quick release collar with saftey elastic or clip .


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

sullivan said:


> are your ferrets micro chipped then you wouldnt have to panic soi much if they escape as can be scanned. my only fear with collars and ferrets is they have a habit of getting in tight spaces and climbing on things id be worried they would get snagged up .you would have to use a quick release collar with saftey elastic or clip .


Aye, I'm gonna get them micro-chipped, I can't go through that stress again. 
Thats what I was thinking (the tight spaces) but then quick release, the ferret would get that off as soon as I put it on them lol ! Smart little critters they are 

I think whatever happens I would worry. 
Normal collar - ferret could choke getting caught. 
Safety clip collar - ferret would lose it stright away so a.k.a useless. 
Elastic collars - ferret could even get stuck with that.

hmmmmm


----------

